# zerkratzt oder zerfetzt look.... wie geht das..?



## mR.fLopPy (21. September 2001)

hi hab da mal so ein bild gesehen das so richig zerkratzt aussah.. so alt und zerfetzt.. dieser effekt gefällt mir echt gut.. 







hat jemand ein tut dafür..? oder kann mir jemand sagen wie das geht... :> 

mfg
mr.floppy


----------



## nubfrage (22. September 2001)

Und wie öffne ich solche Brushes? in PS? butte


----------



## mR.fLopPy (22. September 2001)

hi das ist ganz einfach.. da musst einfach nur den stift wählen.. dann oben das menü aufmachen ( wo es die unterschiedlichen brushes gibt) da gibts in diesem menü rechts oben so einen pfeil der nach rechts zeigt.... draufklicken....

dann gehst auf brushes laden... und denn rest weißt du ja eh.. 

danke für das tolle tutorial...

kennst nicht jemand vielleicht noch einen coolen schriftzug zu zerkratzten sachen..?


----------



## ghaleon (22. September 2001)

witzbold
kommt doch auf dein bild an was du dazu schreibst


----------



## mR.fLopPy (22. September 2001)

meine e-mail adresse oder url... *g*   :>


----------

